# Blog



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

George its easy to dismiss something because results are a lot of work to track.
Entertainment is #1 for me. Will people read "Sex, and why its important when remodeling your bath". yes they will.
Will they read "Microlams and their uses in residential construction", not as much.
Color articles are HOT!, always have been. So I will write one on "Color a man, color a women", dumb sounding right? I'll bet it gets picked up in a few hours.
So what good is it? Well it isn't hurting things and it makes one stand out from the herd.

For you maybe "Eco Painting, how we got our name", you see there's a good story if you make it so.
By the way, how did you get your name:laughing:


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Paul, how many people visit your blog and then visit your website?
This is easy to track with an Analytics program. Just look at the referring site section and see how many come from your blog.

How many visits to your blog are from returning users?

Does your blog make you any money?
Then what does your blog do?
If your blog gives your website exposure, don't you think having the information that people are accessing is better served on your website, which in turn gets people to call, which in turn brings profit?


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

No its not making money and I get 3 or 4 people from the blog to the site an average day.
The blog has gotten me a call to be a speaker this fall at a big remodeling show. So I can truly say that may be a benefit.
I'm not clueless or kidding myself that this will make me a ton of money, but its only 3 months old and I have some magazine editors on an RSS feed to the blog, one has contacted me about some writing work.
So Matt, what's the damage?


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Sounds like good journalism within the construction trade.


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a blog (see http://housefixerdotinfo.wordpress.com ) that I use in conjunction with an informational website (see www.housefixer.info ) to post self-authored articles and to share other articles/news stories of interest in the home improvement arena. I promote my site to current and prospective customers. It has only been operational for about 6 months now. However, the feedback I have received has been very favorable from both prospects and customers. I can't offer any hard numbers but I know it has definitely helped to secure a few projects thus far.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

For anyone interested.... I'm working on adding blogs to a few of our sites.

Currently, anyone with 20+ posts can start a blog here: http://www.diychatroom.com/blogs/recent-entries/

DIYChatroom.com ranks in the search engines pretty well for home improvement content so writing good articles that are relevant to your area might lead to some good leads coming in. 
I'm working on the layout now to provide more exposure for the blogger. 

If nothing else you can make a copy what your already doing there. 

Work in progress so feel free to give your feedback. Thanks.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello Nathan
Sounds interesting and this could be good for us bloggers. Right on:thumbsup:


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I'll be adding a blog section to this site in a few months as well but that will really be targeted more towards pros. If your blog is aimed at homeowners and ultimately leads then www.DIYChatroom.com/blogs/ makes more sense. 

Still adding topics and changing the layout so please let me know what you think and how I can improve.

Thanks.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Nathan, can't seem to get your link above to work.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Sorry, we had some server issues but it's back up. Your post looks great BTW!


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Now, you can obviously see how a blog can be a profit making entity.
Nobody wants to see Adsense ads on a contractor's website.
But they are acustomed to seeing ads on blogs and forums.

There are sites that get a good amount of monthly traffic and utilize user-generated content to provide the linkbait to yield search engine results and advertisement royalties.


----------



## karunnt (Aug 27, 2008)

I saw a good Adsense ad on a site. It was a site with some important and useful information. Not a lot of pages but something important and well written.

then just below the title there was one quite small Adsense ad.

It was the only ad on the page, it was small and it was just below the title. in the middle of the page so it stood out.

When a site has many Adsense ads all over the page they tend to become invisible and lower CPC ads. But if you have a few select ads on only a few pages it may contribute to the content and be noticed.

If you have a blog-type site I don't think it is uncommon to have Adsense on it. I've even seen it on company sites and I don't infer anything negative.

my 2c


----------



## HPE (May 19, 2009)

Blogs will help your search engine optimization very dramatically, so if you can write well, I would highly recommend it.


----------

